# IEM's or Headphones



## Techguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi,

I need new headphones/IEM's. I was leaning a bit towards Headphones because they are more comfortable, but what about some good IEM's?

How is the sound quality(specially Bass) of IEM's compared to Headphones for Rs.2000 and more? 

Could you recommend some Headphones and IEM's ? I like heavy bass and lows because I listen to house and trance and stuff

Thanks


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 15, 2014)

Headphone: Sennheiser HD 202 II

IEM: Denon AHC 260

sound quality and bass feels better in IEMs


----------



## Techguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks, I heard that Headphones have better sound because of bigger drivers. How's the sound between the 2 you recommended?

- - - Updated - - -

Also, I have some 800 bucks HP headphones with a mic (not audiophile  ), how much improvement will they be.. and is it worth spending more like.. 3k + ?


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 15, 2014)

Techguy said:


> Thanks, I heard that Headphones have better sound because of bigger drivers. How's the sound between the 2 you recommended?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, I have some 800 bucks HP headphones with a mic (not audiophile  ), how much improvement will they be.. and is it worth spending more like.. 3k + ?



I'm currently using those 2 i've suggested. I m not an audiophile either but i enjoy music more on the denon (IEM), 
but IEMs feel uncomfortable after 40-45 mins. Headphones are better if you intend to use them for 1hr or more.

compared to my old logitech h250 headphones with mic, senn hd202 II is a lot better and i'm sure it would be considerably better than your hp headphones. 
If you are not an audiophile i dont think spending 3k or more makes sense.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2014)

I want to clear one thing that suppose you're moving on from a 500 costing IEM/HP to 3k range, don't expect the jump in quality to be 6 times.

Most of the people buy high prices buy costly audio equipments in quite an anticipation, and then find themselves unsatisfied.

Just move up step by step; it will also help you in becoming an audiophile .

PS: An IEM or a HP, is a matter or personal taste/orientation; for me it's HP (closed).


----------



## Techguy (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah, IEM's might be portable.. but I listen to music continuously for 2+ hours.. so I was thinking that the headphones would have been a better choice.. But then I've heard that IEM's have better sound and bass and frequency response and stuff


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 16, 2014)

personally, i would prefer headphones if i was gonna listen to music for 2hours+.. It depends on the user..if you are comfortable wearing IEM for more than 2 hours, go for them.. ( i can't..  )

Among Headphones, i would suggest sennheiser HD 202 II ( Sennheiser HD 202 II Professional Over-Ear Headphone: Amazon.in: Electronics)

My friend got the 202 II recently from amazon & it was awesome !!


----------



## Techguy (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok. so now that I've decided on Headphones, What is the difference between the HD 202 II vs HD 180 vs HD 419?

- - - Updated - - -

I like bass.. and lows are important.. but highs should also be good


----------



## sandynator (Feb 17, 2014)

Techguy said:


> Ok. so now that I've decided on Headphones, What is the difference between the HD 202 II vs HD 180 vs HD 419?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I like bass.. and lows are important.. but highs should also be good



If its headphones then I would advice you to look at *SAMSON SR850*.
Samson — SR850

very much praised on Head-fi
Samson SR850 (Superlux OEM) Review: A $50 Budget Champion.

samson sr 850 compared to superlux HD668B[best rated by Joker on head-fi]
Superlux HD668B vs. Samson SR850: Whats the difference?

check the reviews of Superlux HD668B by joker [B27]
Shootout: 110 Portable Headphones Reviewed (Rock-It Sounds R-DJ added 02/05/14)

I've booked pack of 2 for myself
check my thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/181314-buying-headphones-ebay-global-easy-buy.html


----------



## Techguy (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm reading reviews... And btw the Samson SR850 is on Snapdeal for very cheap.. 2.3k

 Samson SR850 - (single) Studio Headphones: Price, Reviews & Buy online in India - Snapdeal.com

What is the main difference between the Samson SR850 and the Superlux668B?

And how are they compared to say.. Senheisser HD 419.. etc?


----------



## sandynator (Feb 18, 2014)

Techguy said:


> I'm reading reviews... And btw the Samson SR850 is on Snapdeal for very cheap.. 2.3k
> 
> Samson SR850 - (single) Studio Headphones: Price, Reviews & Buy online in India - Snapdeal.com
> 
> ...



From what I've read SR850 are more bassier than Superlux 668b. BTW they share same drivers.

I booked a pack of 2 & after applying 10% disc. coupon single piece costs 1580 inr
Samson SR850 - 2 Pack Studio Headphones: Price, Reviews & Buy online in India - Snapdeal.com

Sennheiser's are good but no idea about 419 model


----------

